
Études for Erlang - rlander
http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000000726
======
davidw
Looks nice, but I think there are already some good introductions to Erlang. I
wish there were more things like this: [http://www.erlang-in-
anger.com/](http://www.erlang-in-anger.com/)

~~~
mchahn
> I think there are already some good introductions to Erlang.

An Études is a particulary hard composition, not an introduction.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tude](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tude)

~~~
davidw
I'm looking at the ToC. It doesn't even get into OTP until the last chapter.

------
kinofcain
Took me a second to figure out that this wasn't a tutorial in itself, but
meant as a companion to another erlang book or class, specifically Simon St.
Laurent's Introducing Erlang.

From the author:

"As I continued writing my own examples, I thought they might be useful to
other people as well. I contacted Simon St. Laurent, the author of Introducing
Erlang, and he liked the idea of having these companion exercises and
suggested naming them études"

~~~
surement
Étude is a musical term:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tude](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tude)

